# Where are you allowed to take your chi?



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

As a new-ish mom, I want to take Friday everywhere I go. I was lucky enough that when I first got her, I was allowed to bring her to work with me for two weeks. I'm not allowed to do that anymore and she needs more room to play anyway.
So, my question is: where are you allowed to take you chi? I want to take her shopping with me and I understand there are city ordinances that will not allow you to take a pet into a place that sells food, but what about the mall? Other types of stores? I want to take her as many places as possible but I do not want to break any laws or be shoo-ed away. I was just curious because she's like my baby and I hate leaving her at home all the time. And she's not fully vaccinated, so no park trips yet.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

when i 1st got my tyke i wanted to take him everywhere 
so i did .. by taking him everywhere i soon learnt where i could take him and where i couldnt.....
you just have try and see what happens...
here in the uk where i live the people seem to be relaxed about it..even if it says no dog  
when i go shopping i always put tyke in his bag..and he ends up falling alsleep in it..lol i even get in to the cinama with him..he hides in his bag intill we get in ..

star x


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I have taken mine to the mall If you have a carrier ususally they dont even notice if they do and dont alow pets they will tell you. i know in Florida i was permiited to take mine inot Wlamart but here in NY it was a no no but thats because I put them in the cart with a blankie. I can understand that concern of spreading bacteria etc. but as long as i have had them in a carrier be it around my body or on it I havent had any complaints. I have yet to try a restaraunt lol. i dont think they would be able to contain themselves and flock everyones tables begging for scraps. I do know many places are becoming dog friendly you can do a search on the net and get some info. I do know Home depot allows them


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'vd taken Jasmine with me to the local mall here, and had no problems. I just didn't go into the food court area. I've also taken her to my bookstore, and to Joann Fabrics. However, I tried taking her to Walmart, and even though she was in a carrier strapped to me, they wouldn't allow it. I know the grocery stores here are pretty strict about animals too, and that I can understand.

My suggestion is just to try taking her with you in a carrier, and if you don't get stopped, go for it! Like I told my daughter - "What are they gonna do, arrest me?" :lol:


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

i just take him to parks, petco, petsmart, and thats about it... they would shoo-me if i took him to the places i wanted too lol.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

When I had a carrier for her (I sold it on ebay) I took her to Wal-Mart and Barnes&Nobel. She was pretty much great with wal-mart and I've even taken her in wal-mart without the carrier. No one said anything. Barnes&Nobel however was sort of hard because it's so quiet in there that every little noise she made they heard...my bf took her back to the car and waited with her lol. I don't do places where they serve food (even in wal-mart I didn't take her to the grocery part). I would love to try more places, but I just don't want to get kicked out of anywhere lol.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

The only place I took Molly was Cracker Barrel (it's a resturant) and I had to sneak her in because I couldn't leave her in the car in 98 degree weather! Plus, she stayed in her bag so it's not like she was spreading grems! But I really want to take her to the movies! Oh yeah, and when she was a pup we snuck her into Wal-mart ( what's up with us taking our chis to wal-mart? :lol: ) and she stayed in my moms purse in the cart but when we walked out my dad just carried her and no one said anything!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I think it's cause we're all broke from spoiling our pups so we can only afford wal-mart LOL I could never take Lina to a restraunt. She would be barking cause of the people. I really need to get socialized better. If she were younger I could have probably gotten away with it lol. I want to take her to the mall with me SO BAD lol. I am going to take her to the new mall here in Peoria...so I can take her to the Build a Bear store and get her something wear for 4th of July (if it's not too hot out that is)


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL! Yeah! I want to take Molly to the 4th of July parade here but it may be too hot! Too bad I'm in it!!! :x


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I take Gadget every where.. so far the only 2 places that has said anyhting to me is Costco and Walmart (since he has gotten bigger) when he was small he wnet in both Costco and Walmart.


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

In Miami, they dont really allow Pets ANYWHERE! I wasnt allowed to take Peanut to Wallmart, which really upset me for some reason LOL.. In Key Largo they let you take dogs inside of Kmart, which I think is just GREAT! I mean they have to be small like Chi's of course  I wish I was able to take him to the mall but if they would tell me to leave I would get upset so I havent even bothered!

 Yael


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mm taking three chi's is a little hard :? 

i've took them to ikea , road restaurants etc ...ikea was not happy with vienna and she was only 1 pound :shock: and in a carrier 

most of the time with paris or vienna people tend to have no problem with it ...ofcourse cosmo is a bit harder ???he's bigger and so energetic 

kisses nat


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Mr Big comes with me to my Nail Bar! He comes to the Hairdressers, and my local coffee shop welcomes him because he sits on my lap :? 

I think most places are easier to take them to in the summer as there are lots of areas opened up which makes sitting outside and enjoying the sun with them easier.

I do not take him to the shopping centres (malls), but in our local boutiques and shops, they love to see him. 

He's a social one alright!


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

i was so mad i got kicked out of target with my babies last week!!! I usually dont have any problem in costco and the grocery stores though


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't think there should be a problem taking them to places that don't sell food (target, wal-mart, k-mart), I can see why they wouldn't want them near the food though...not healthy. And the health department would get on them about it.

When I take Lina shopping with me and they say anything, I tell them that I have an anxiety disorder and I was ordered by the doctor to have her with me at all times. They usually don't mind too much when they hear that, cause they can't say anything about service animals.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Alot of places now because Cooper has recieved his CGC. If you really want You chi to be taken with you alot of the time, I would reccomend getting the CGC. Here is the link.
http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/index.cfm


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Boy....I wish I could take Taco with me. I don't take him anywhere. He get's car sick, so I have to leave him home even though I don't want to. Besides, now that he's not used to going places, he acts up.


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, maybe I will try this weekend. I want to get her an outfit for the 4th too!
She needs to get out more and she is such a people person. I took her to church once and to choir practice another time. But at that time she was so tiny and no one noticed. I haven't tried since because people I knew (nonpet owners) were telling me I would be breaking the law.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Chi Mommy said:


> i was so mad i got kicked out of target with my babies last week!!! I usually dont have any problem in costco and the grocery stores though


I just bought a cute doggy carrier from Target, and asked the cashier girl (high school aged) since I bought the bag there, if that ment puppy could come shopping with me (half kidding to mess with her). She said "no", than said - "well maybe... I can call and find out." :evil4: :laughing6:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

I've took coco to the garden centre - ppl do look at you and when you 1st go in ur lookin about for ppl who r gna giv u into trouble since there are no dogs allowed! But i saw a guy in with his too - he said he took his to b & q with him which is a diy store - i think u can get away with taking ur chi a lot of places jst try not to make them noticable - i always let coco lie on me chest and zip her undr me jacket with her head poppin out - every1 seems to love her but mayb the UK is just more laid back!

Interesting about the cinema, will have to try that one! hee hee

Love Gilly & Coco


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

I wouldn't take Friday to the movies because she doesn't like certain loud noises. When I did take her to choir practice with me, she was okay until we started singing this really high-pitched song. She hated it.
Austin is a very pet-friendly city depending on where you are in the city. But I took her with me to an outdoor celebration in my hometown (very small) and everyone was like, "Why did you bring your dog with you?" But she ended up being the hit of the event. They just loved her, especially the kids. I'm just going to break out and take some chances.


----------



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

They kicked me out of walmart 3 days ago, I was so mad, I had my puppy in his bag and everything and he was for once being all quiet. The walmart back in New Orleans where Im from let me take the last dog I had in, but the walmart here was a no no.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Try an internet search like "dog friendly (yourcity)". For Portland Or., it came up with a citysearch page with dog-friendly restaurants/bars around town http://portland.citysearch.com/roundup/40199/portland/dog_friendly_portland.html
http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/cities/usonlinecityORPortland.shtml


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

PeanutButter said:


> In Miami, they dont really allow Pets ANYWHERE! I wasnt allowed to take Peanut to Wallmart, which really upset me for some reason LOL.. In Key Largo they let you take dogs inside of Kmart, which I think is just GREAT! I mean they have to be small like Chi's of course  I wish I was able to take him to the mall but if they would tell me to leave I would get upset so I havent even bothered!
> 
> Yael


Really? I took Gizmo to Aventura Mall and nobody said a peep..I know about Key West, you can take your pooch EVERYWHERE!! They even have restaurants in Key West where they welcome dogs...they bring them out water from a bottle..and they have a cute puppy menu too...

Here in West Palm you can take them everywhere except where food is sold...for example he can go into Target or Walmart, as long as their not Supers (with food) I can take him to Lowes, Home Depot...the Malls...Hair salon, JcPenney salons love them! Lets, see...oh the movies (that's a sneak in :wink: ) I take him tot he Dollar General around the Corner...Hallmark...gosh, where doesn't he go  I put him in his sling carrier...so people can see him as I go on...so far nobody has said a thing...and if they did, I would just go elsewhere... :wave:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a couple "where to take" stories...

A couple days after bringing Tico home, he went into my office with me to visit. Then when I returned to work from vacation, I brought him in for 1/2 day. Then this weekend, we were going on a day trip, and I left my cell phone car charger in my office, so stopped by the office to pick it up and took him in with me. Since it was over the weekend, had to go thru the security office entry of the building. The woman working in the security office totally had a fit about him. Said it was against the company policy and he had to go outside. (I had already checked, and it had no mention of pets coming in). Said I only would be there for 2 minutes to pick something up and couldn't leave him alone in the car. She pretty much said "I don't care - get him out of here!". I went to my office anyway - with him, past the crabby woman.

Then this afternoon, I was in Target picking up some things and passed a girl with a meadium sized beagle in a tummy-carrier.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Everywhere. Pepi atleast. I get sent out of shopping centers all the time xD I don't like taking him for a walk without a stick or something.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

It's funny how we all at least try to sneak our babies in with us...hehehe

When Willie was just a bitty-bitty, I took him into Wal-Mart (not a super walmart either) I had him wrapped in my jacket (it was very cold outside!), Well, I was literally ESCORTED out of the store by a member of management. Honest to goodness this guy made a scene!!! There were people frowning at me as if I had shop-lifted...I was trying to explain to the guy that I needed to fit him for a collar or harness AND a sweater, but the all-mighty WalMart Manager of the Month wasn't hearing it. :roll: So the guy is walking practically up my behind as I was heading toward the exit, and I turned around and said nice 'n loud, "I'm leaving, don't worry!!" It made me feel good that I startled the guy :twisted: I don't think he expected someone as little as me to have such a BIG voice ...MuaHaHaHa


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Evie, here is a listing of restaurants in Austin that allow dogs on the patios:

-Z Tejas
-Draught House Pub
-Mesa Hills Cafe (one of my favorites, and has a Doggie Happy Hour on Wed and Sat!)
-Romeo's (another favorite)
-Moonshine Patio Bar and Grill
-Nueva Onda
-Portabla
-Red River Cafe
-Austin Java Company
-Pizza Nizza
-Opal Divines - I LOVE taking Cooper there!!
-Gingerman
-Mozarts on Lake Austin
-Crown and Anchor
-Dog and Duck
-Le Madeline on North Lamar
-Central Market Cafe
-Azul
-Mangia
-Copa Cabana
-Bitter End
-Bouldin Creek Coffee House
-Green Mesquite BBQ
-Magnolia Cafe South
-Ruta Maya Headquarters

Also, Fetch on Bee Caves (it's a doggie clothing store) has a "yappy" hour every month where people bring their dogs in and there are free drinks for both dogs & humans. The girl that runs the store is very nice and her chocolate lab, Tucker, is one of Cooper's favorites.

Obviously, I'm in Austin too. Do you know about the chihuahua meetup group here? If not, let me know and I can forward some info to you. The next meetup is on August 13th and it's at the home of the organizer with a fenced in back yard and a llama that lives next door. I haven't been yet but I've heard it's a real blast.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I've taken Lexi to my hairdresser, the girls there all loved her and forgot about me sitting in the chair lol!

I've also taken her on the bus, in taxi's, through the supermarket (in her carrier zipped up though!) and through shopping centres.

Yesterday when I was out walking, my family wanted to go to the graveyard nearby to see our deceased relatives. They said to me "oh just bring Lexi, pick her up and nobody will bother", so I did but I felt terrible.
Saying that, two joggers were actually jogging through the graveyard ON the grass in front of the gravestones :evil: 
How disrespectful.
And I saw another man walking his two dogs through there, so I was actually being very good compared to others!

I've also taken Lexi into a pub a couple of times but since I don't like the smoke I don't think i'll do that very often. It can't be good for her either inhaling that smoke.

I'd love to take her with me on holiday next time I go, but I don't know how pricey that'd be.

:wave:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

i too would love to take coco on holiday with me,it will be awful being parted from him for two weeks!
i have taken coco to some small shops which seell food and they have never said anything,i guess beause hes so small and i just carry him they are very relaxed about it and normally people just come up to stroke him.
ive taken him on the bus too.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Hershey has been everywhere except grocery stores.
-Target (daily)
-Home Depot
-Lowes
-Barns&Noble
-Pretty much all the book stores
-Dillards
-Macys
-JCPenny
-Foley's
-Any where in the mall except food court
-Salons
-Firestone (to change a tire)
-K-Mart
-the movies
-Rowlands

...You get the picture... EVERYWHERE


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

Thank you all so much, especially Cooper's mom in Austin (I sent you a pm, but I'm not sure I did it right). My next question is, and I am sorry, I know this is sort of a new topic: I really want a little snuggle thing that I wear on my chest to carry Friday in when we go out. They have them for babies and I have read that some of you have them. Everytime I am out shopping for Friday, the items I see are way too big for her. Where can I get one for her?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I got your PM just fine, then I wasn't sure if I replied correctly so we'll see. I guess we're teaching each other here  

There are some ladies on the message board that I know have their own businesses, catering to our little guys. You may want to try the chi products section of the message board for them. Also, Chi-wa-wa Ga-ga has some smaller carriers for chis (the kind you described are below the purse-type carriers). http://www.chiwawagaga.com/carrier.html

I have never tried putting Cooper in one of those but he loves walking and greeting people from his level, so he doesn't need it. I did try putting him in one of the purse/carriers once and he did NOT find it amusing. The girl at Fetch and I found it hilarious though! 

Ohhh... you may want to try Fetch for a carrier, although I've only seen the purse types there. She'd also probably order you one if you asked. Like I said in my previous post, she's incredibly nice (she has a soft spot for Cooper) and even ordered Cooper's Green Bay Packers jersey for him so I wouldn't have to!


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been able to take baby most all places I wanted to but she is so well-behaved and at frist some people didnt like the fact. I take baby with me on campus but they know baby so well now there not worried about her. I cant take her to class with me though I wish I could. I take baby in the car with me everywhere thats if its not to hot and if she isnt able to go in someplace I always make sure its a short time. I go see my ob now and I am in there a while so baby dosent get to go and i think she is upset about that.


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

I take Minka EVERYWHERE!
And i mean everywhere!
Tescos, fruit stores, off licences, clothes shops...

Anywhere and everywhere!

and if they say no i just hold her up and say "Tell her that"

lol!

love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney n Minka xXx


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I was in Home Depot today and a man was walking around the store with a Great Dane!! I was unaware that dogs were actually allowed in Home Depot, but I guess they are. It's not like you can hide a Great Dane in your pocketbook.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I've taken Tyson with me when i was looking to purchase another car, i just went and bought a new livingroom set and brought him there with me, to the bank, now that i think of it maybe we should have a thread where havent you taken your dog because i think ive taken him pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I just got back from Fred Meyers and I took gadget in with me.. he was in his little jean pouch I made him.. he got hot and wanted out... but I just picked the pouch and him up and put him on my chest and he settled right down.. I didn't go tot he grocery section tho...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

-x_Sydney_x- said:


> I take Minka EVERYWHERE!
> And i mean everywhere!
> Tescos, fruit stores, off licences, clothes shops...
> 
> ...


That will be a must to try out on a big sercurity guy... lol bet you he'll go all weak lol]
x


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Coco goes everywhere with me. She goes with me to get my oil changed, Target, Wal-Mart, Talbots, Drum lessons for my son, cafe, various restaurants-hidden in her carrier, that looks like a purse. She never barks or growls, so no one knows she is there. Occassionally, I take her with me to work, if I don't have a lot of patients to see that day. She stays in my office, and the nurses all spoil her. I would like to be Coco!


----------

